# Quickthorn



## Bob S

*QUICKTHORN* operated by S Williams Coe and Co Ltd.
Passing Tilbury during August 1973.
Built 1967
1598 grt


----------



## tanker

Yes Bob S, she was built as TANMERACK,she became QUICHTHORN in 1973.
someone surely remember when she was scrapped isn't?
ciao
Gp


----------

